# Menzerna, new names and labels........again



## Black Widow (Apr 6, 2009)

Menzerna, new names and labels........again


----------



## Adam16 (Jan 21, 2015)

I like it - makes things nice and clear.


----------



## Yellow Dave (Apr 5, 2011)

They needed to do something as it was a pain trying to relate. Any mention if the products have changed at all or just the labelling?


----------



## Black Widow (Apr 6, 2009)

The new product names:

SHCC 300
HCC 400
HCC 1000
HCC 1100
MCP 2200
MCP 2400
MCP 2500
ONE STEP 3 IN 1
FINAL FINISH 3000
SUPER FINISH 3500
SUPER FINISH PLUS 3800

Cut and gloss ratings also seem to be changed in some cases.

TDS => http://www.menzerna.com/en/download-area/technical-data-sheets


----------



## gally (May 25, 2008)

Ridiculous! Terrible cheap looking branding also. I liked the old names. 203s 106fa etc. Simple.


----------



## Cookies (Dec 10, 2008)

I could never figure out their previous (current) alphanumeric coding. This is much easier.

So I'm in. 

Cooks


----------



## Black Widow (Apr 6, 2009)

HCC 1100 is for use with wool pad only.
MCP 2400 is for use with dried paint.

I assume this are new formulas.


----------



## Rodriguez (Apr 5, 2011)

I guess that the labels could be a lot better!


----------



## President Swirl (Oct 23, 2011)

Menzerna stuff is awesome. As long as there is some kind of cut guide, the labels could say '' I like to burn down Hospitals.''


----------



## DJBAILEY (May 7, 2011)

What would be the SUPER FINISH PLUS 3800?

FINAL FINISH 3000 ~ SF4000 ~ 106PF or 106FA
SUPER FINISH 3500 ~ SF4500 ~ 85RD
SUPER FINISH PLUS 3800 ?????


----------



## Black Widow (Apr 6, 2009)

DJBAILEY said:


> What would be the SUPER FINISH PLUS 3800?
> 
> FINAL FINISH 3000 ~ FF3000
> SUPER FINISH 3500 ~ SF4000 ~ 106FA
> SUPER FINISH PLUS 3800 SF4500 ~ PO85RD


:wave:


----------



## d.naumoski (Feb 8, 2015)

What do you thing for quality of menzerna?


----------



## -Raven- (Aug 26, 2010)

I like the new names and labels! Just wits they'd make some new school polishes now!


----------



## -Raven- (Aug 26, 2010)

d.naumoski said:


> What do you thing for quality of menzerna?


The quality is absolutely excellent, but I think there's better polishes out there now. These are old tech oily polishes.


----------



## Guitarjon (Jul 13, 2012)

I quite like the oiliness of them. Seem to be able to work them for a l time. 

I've recently gone back to using them. Have to make sure they are wiped down properly though.


----------



## d.naumoski (Feb 8, 2015)

What do you think for SCHOLL CONCCEPT polishes? I don't have expirience with them but i like to try, any special manuals for using....


----------

